
Film Director James Gunn’s Firing by Disney Sets a Worrying Precedent - adrian_mrd
https://birthmoviesdeath.com/2018/07/23/james-gunns-firing-sets-a-worrying-precedent
======
sadris
Give me a break. They hypocrisy is astounding. Did I see this author write
that Roseanne's firing set a worrying precedent?

------
existencebox
It's actually funny, because I feel like _on basis of the title_ I'd agree
with the author, and the topic of not punishing people in a work context for
social-space mistakes (especially historical) is one close to my heart, and is
one I've argued for in the past at my own expense.

But the way in which the author argues their point rendered the article nearly
unreadable to me.

I stopped reading when they accused "Internet Nazis" of being the reason Price
was fired (in the GW2 drama.) As a member of that game community, her behavior
towards a paying customer, IN HER CONTEXT AS AN EMPLOYEE, was unacceptable in
any way shape or form. Remove the male/female dynamic, and the way she
responded (including calling game fans "rando assholes" and claiming that she
only "pretended to care") is enough to get _ANY_ employee at the companies
I've worked for shitcanned. There was absolutely an internet hubbub, but I
have no doubts in my mind (especially given that the incident happened on july
4th and was handled immediately at work-start the next day) the decision would
have been made in isolation by any business conscientious of the negative
impact of their employees on the bottom line.

The amount of distortion present in many writeups like this makes it
unfortunately difficult to trust other smaller establishments without a track
record I can rely on, and I think further poisons the discourse such that
those who would trumpet "Fake News" as a catch-all can feel vindicated.

------
gamechangr
This joker should have been fired. His tweets are completely uncalled for....

[https://metro.co.uk/2018/07/23/james-gunn-say-tweets-got-
fir...](https://metro.co.uk/2018/07/23/james-gunn-say-tweets-got-fired-
guardians-galaxy-7747580/)

~~~
Thetawaves
Since when is making jokes in poor taste a fire-worthy offense?

~~~
gebeeson
Especially prior to working with Disney.

